# Very first Aquarium - 29g planted journal



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Decided to setup a journal here instead of posting in the Introduction forum. 

Background: My daughter who is now 20 months old really loves fish. She always brings me her magna doodle and tells me to draw fishes for her. She also loves sitting on my lap while I'm on the laptop searching for fish pictures to show her. So I decided to take the plunge and setup an aquarium for her. Of course, I was also thinking it would be cheap. Boy was I ever wrong. 

I picked up a full 29g setup from someone on Price Network. That was cheap and my wife was fine with it. Then I had to buy the red fluorite, new filter and other materials to get started. She wasn't happy with the costs of those.  I was actually surprised myself but I guess I shouldn't be.

On March 17th, I setup the aquarium, put in the red fluorite which I had rinsed quite well the night before and filled it up with water. My daughter was quite excited and curious after I set it up.

I will have to do something with the wires and I'm also planning on fabricating a panel cover for the tube stand. Hoping for warmer weather after all the snow this week.









Nothing special here, just red fluorite and some rocks my friend had in his old FW aquariums before his settled on a 180g SW.

March 17, 2008 - Tank setup and filled.









Went to Big Al's to pickup some stuff and ended up buying plants that were on sale. The 5 bunches still cost over $40 after taxes. My daughter had a blast being surrounded by all the fishes though. Her eyes were wide open and she had this huge smile the entire time we were there.

March 19, 2008 - Added Plants.









I decided I needed driftwood and found someone who also sold me a lot of plants. The driftwood and plants only cost me $35! I think I will get stuff through various forums now as BA is quite pricey.

March 23, 2008 - Added driftwood and lots of plants.









March 24, 2008 - Added another driftwood and rescaped once again. Will it ever end?


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

nice anubius plant.. where did you get that beauty?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

holocron said:


> nice anubius plant.. where did you get that beauty?


Someone on PN sold it to me for $5! The same person I got the DW on the left from.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

nice score!


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I can't imagine someone so desperate to sell their large anubias that they price it at $5 but hey great find for you!

Also if you haven't already done something to get the wires off the floor maybe you could make a bit of a vertical side bar out of a 2x4 then strap the powerbars to them. Basically you can use zip ties to hold the wood to the side of the metal stand and more ties with some screws to hold the powerbars and other cables up on the wood out of your daughter's reach. It won't look very nice but it is a temporary fix until you can close off the stand with some wood.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.gunnerx.com/pics/aqua/P3176762.jpg

I can't believe you managed all that being so short!

Also-- with that lighting and no Co2, you do understand that all your plants with the exception of the low light ones will die off soon.

Why not splurge on Co2 system and required lighting parts etc???

Looks like you have the eye for it-- read up on some nice designs and make yourself a real high end plant tank!!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Excellent job and the choice of plants suits the tank well.

I agree with Pablo, except for things like the Anubias which is like...impossible to kill.

It is a learning experience though, you will think hard about upgrading a month from now if your plants are having a hard time.

I hope your daugher enjoys the fish when they finally join the crowd.

By the way, since you have a good amount of plants, you are 20 steps ahead of everyone else cycling. If you had a lot more stem plants, you could introduce fish right away, but since a lot of your plants are not, I'd let things go for two weeks.

I'm sure many will disagree with me here, but I strongly believe that cycling a new planted tank only takes a maximum of a week before you can introduce fish. The cycle will continue for a few months, where you can slowly remove the fast growing stem plants and replace them with what you want. The idea is that the plants act as a previously cycled filter and also provide a good starting point for bacteria colonies.

I don't think you have enough stem plants to do this properly, but at the same time you do have a good amount of plants to cut down on the time taken for a fishless cycle.

I also want to reiterate that you will probably want a better filter 

All the best,

Chris


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

> I can't believe you managed all that being so short!


A good stepladder will do wonders! 

Thanks for the info. I've actually been looking at the CO2 systems among other things. Been checking out various brands and cost. Trying to minimize how much I spend.  I actually bought some Flouish Excel to supplement some CO2 temporarily. I have a paintball gun with the CO2 canister so I think the Red Sea Pro kit for that is looking good.

I'm actually looking to get a better filter and a 2nd light as well. BA is just crazy for pricing though. I don't get how the Canadian online site has prices twice that of the US site. I've been keeping my eye on the FS sections of various forums. 

After my crazy Home Theatre Hobby and just as crazy Photography hobby (3 DSLRs and 8 lenses) the last thing my wife wants to see is me go crazy with Aquariums.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Keep checking pricenetwork and craigslist, stuff comes up.

As for a co2 system, go quality. If you get a good system, it will run for 10 years. Also, if you ever get out of the hobby, you would have no problem selling a pressurized system, trust me =)

Check out Rex Grigg - http://www.rexgrigg.com/


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

gunnerx said:


> crazy Photography hobby (3 DSLRs and 8 lenses) the last thing my wife wants to see is me go crazy with Aquariums.


However, you will be able to take some more amazing photos with those cameras!(assuming the D in front of the SLR stands for digital)


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Fishfinder said:


> However, you will be able to take some more amazing photos with those cameras!(assuming the D in front of the SLR stands for digital)


If it stands for decrepit look [email protected]


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

I hope this isn't seen to be against forum protocol (these guys may not be sponsors), but I just ordered some books online from 'Mail Order Pet Supplies' (www.mops.ca)... a Canadian company offering excellent pricing (for the most part), and even better, their order processing/delivery was extremely quick - I was VERY pleasantly surprised.

If you're considering upgrading your tank lighting, then definitely don't rule them out... they're WAAAY cheaper than BA.

Me? I received the books today (ordered them on Saturday), I immediately placed another order for 2x UV sterilisers - one for my 90g, one for my 65g at a saving of $35 EACH on BA's prices ($105 Vs. $139. Shipping = $5.30)   

Cheers!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. Mops.ca definitely is cheaper on some items. However, I was looking at the Marineland Emperor Biofilter 400 and it's $74 at mops but $65 at BA. Should be a better filter than the AquaClear 50.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

NO! Thou dost speaketh blasphemy against good filtration!

An Aquaclear 110 MURDERS Emperor 400. You do not want an emperor. I know it looks impressive to the uninitiated and unlearned in the subject- but its really bad and really quite ineffective and inefficient. Do not buy one. Do not buy any marineland or Tetra filter. Period.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Haha, gotcha. I guess I'll probably get the AC 110.


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

No matter what YOU spend on it, doesn't it come down to how happy your daughter is? We can only spend so much, but saving the 5 bucks or 20 bucks from ordering online, when you can take her to any fish place and watch her eyes light up with joy.. then have her hold the bag on the drive home... now that is worth the extra money spent to me!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

daking said:


> No matter what YOU spend on it, doesn't it come down to how happy your daughter is? We can only spend so much, but saving the 5 bucks or 20 bucks from ordering online, when you can take her to any fish place and watch her eyes light up with joy.. then have her hold the bag on the drive home... now that is worth the extra money spent to me!


Yeah, but she would be happy with a single goldfish in a bowl like Dorothy in Elmo's world which is her favourite show.  She's already taken over the entire house with all her toys too!

I just remembered that I still have that Aquaclear 20 which came with the tank. I think I will run that along with the 50.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

That's quite a nice tank, great 'scaping.



gunnerx said:


> She's already taken over the entire house with all her toys too!


My son and daughter are the same, toys everywhere. I figured I'll fight back by getting more tanks.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I ended up ordering the Red Sea CO2 Kit for paintball canister. Since I already have one and it can be refilled easily nearby, that's an extra savings there. Will pickup ferts today at BA.

I really did think this was going to be easy and cheap. I guess I was over my head when I decided to go planted.  I'm hoping that the costs settle down once I have all the gear in place.

Here's my army of Digital SLRs. I went with Olympus for size and cost factor. First one is an E300, next is the E1 and the latest one I got in January is the E3. Can't wait for the warm weather so I can walk around again and take pictures.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Pablo said:


> NO! Thou dost speaketh blasphemy against good filtration!
> 
> An Aquaclear 110 MURDERS Emperor 400. You do not want an emperor. I know it looks impressive to the uninitiated and unlearned in the subject- but its really bad and really quite ineffective and inefficient. Do not buy one. Do not buy any marineland or Tetra filter. Period.


I concur - I have a pair of Rena XP2's on my 65g, and 'cos I couldn't wait when the LFS were out out of stock, I bought a Marineland C360 canister to work in conjunction with my existing XP3 on my 90g...

I DETEST the C360 - it's a PITA to prime, it's a PITA to reassemble after cleaning it out, it doesn't even come with a spraybar... I vow never to buy another Marineland POS canister again...

On the flip-side, my XP's are a dream to use... simple to prime, simple to clean, simple to reassemble, simple to hook an inline heater too... there is absolutely no aspect of them that I dislike. I'm actually quietly crossing my fingers that some sand will get into the impeller system on the 360 and burn the motor out... then I can replace it with a canister that works    .

Cheers!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Your comments made me rethink the filters again. Would an Eheim Classic 2213 be better than the HOB filters?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I would say yes =)

A LOT less maintenance too. Clean them every 6-8 months.

You could also look into the Fluval canisters too, however I have never used one.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

I agree with Chris - though a Rena XP2 (Or Xp3) would be money wisely spent too...

I used Eheim 2213/5/7 in the past, and I won't dispute that they're an excellent filter, however correctly sealing that O-ring after a cleaning can be a true test of one's patience...

Take my comments with a pinch of salt though - I have 3x Rena canisters (and the Marineland C'pos') right now, but they're all under 6 months old... time will tell whether any of them were a wise investment or not...

I personally prefer Canisters 'cos I prefer the cleaner look to the aquarium - I'm not a fan of having a big block of plastic sat at the back of the tank... I don't doubt there will be others on this forum who will prefer the single block of plastic to the inlet/outlet pipes snaking their way back to a canister though... to each their own!

Cheers!


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

in my experience... i highly dislike Fluval Canisters, the ones i had were the 303/404 and the connectors for the tubing broke alot, dont know why they made them out of crappy plastic, also priming can be a bit of a hassle with the O-ring. Although, they did work very well i will give it that, just maintenance was an hour or two hassle -_-

Also, my motors both ran out of them after 2-3years, but i did get them used so they ran for at least 5 years i believe. Not sure if that is good or not.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Will a Fluval 405 be "too much" for a 29g? Or is there such a thing?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

No such thing.

You just might have to stem the flow with a sponge, or point it in a certain direction etc.

These filters are built for biological filtration - and you can't get enough of that


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Cool thanks! Now I have to get the media. Managed to snag a used 405 for a good price.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Windowlicka said:


> I agree with Chris - though a Rena XP2 (Or Xp3) would be money wisely spent too...
> 
> I used Eheim 2213/5/7 in the past, and I won't dispute that they're an excellent filter, however correctly sealing that O-ring after a cleaning can be a true test of one's patience...
> 
> Cheers!


You're supposed to use water based lubricant on all the seals every single time you service it. At very least the o-ring should be soaking wet.

I dislike the 2213 because the viciously idiotic media container both reduces the rate and efficiency of flow and encourages bypass.

A 2215 is a better choice, even for a smaller tank. All you need to do is link 2 spraybars together and leave the endcap off and the flow is insignificant.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I've had my 303 for almost 2 decades. Good so far.

Nice Oly collection...I use a 300 with my Nikon lenses


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Wow, this 405 is quite big. Didn't think it was this big, it looks like a garbage can.

The E300 will go to my daughter once she's strong enough to hold it on her own.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lol...my 6yr old likes using the 300...with the kit lens.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

So I finally have the Fluval 405 running. I placed filter floss at the very bottom basket and 500g of Fluval BioMax on the top basket. Is that enough biomedia for the tank at the moment? I'm running it along with the Aquaclear 50 as the seed.

I picked up 6 Blue Gouramis from BA that were on sale last week Wednesday. One died from fungus.  I think it already had it as it was full blown on Saturday. Half of it's body was fully covered in that stuff. I didn't notice it until then as it was hiding behind the plants most of the time. I went to get Jungle fungus medicine but it was dead when I got back. The gouramis are small though. About 1-1.5" in length.

I also got 2 otos which do too good of a job cleaning up the tank. They devoured all the diatom that was covering all the leaves of the plants in no time. Supplementing them with Algae Wafers now.

I just need to get another light and the CO2 kit and I should be set for a while. The plants are growing though. I'm currently just using Flourish and Flourish Excel.

The otos are quite entertaining. 









The gouramis make the fluorite look like boulders.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

wow... great shots!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes, very nice pictures indeed


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

*Agrees with previous 2 posts* Those are really nice pics, what camera/settings are you using?

Cool im a senior member!(Although possibly among the youngest? XD )


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'm gonna try to take better shots this weekend. The lighting is just not that ideal at night.  I'm using the Olympus E3 w/ 12-60mm SWD lens.

EXIF info for both: 60mm f4.0 1/50s 640ISO IS Mode 2


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

amazing pics! more! more!
I love otos! I miss having my big tank...at one time I had a dozen of the little guys working away.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

A couple more Oto pics.  The smallest Oto kept on being annoyed by the gouramis in the beginning. Then one day he had enough. It was resting against the wall when a gourami came over to it and the next thing I see is this tiny Oto chasing the Gourami accross the tank. It was funny as the Oto was half the length. Now the Gouramis leave the Otos alone. 










Look at all the diatom it had to feast on. It didn't take long for 2 of them to clean up the entire tank though.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm quite amazed at how much growth there is in 2 weeks! I'm now dosing using the Seachem line following their schedule. Hoping to get the CO2 kit this week. If not I will have to find out what the heck is going on with it.










I picked up 2 BN plecos and 2 Albino BN plecos from Jason at PN. They're amazing quality for the price he sells them for!

































Also picked up 9 cherry barbs from the BA sale at Vaughn this week. The guy there asked my wife what fish was in the tank and she told him gouramis. Then the guy told her that these barbs were not meant to be feeders.  I told the guy the gouramis are quite small and will definitely not eat the tiny barbs they're selling. The gouramis are actually not interested in them and just leave them alone.

















Here are the monster poops the gouramis keep having.









Also saw this invader the other day. Anyone know what type it is? Just a common snail?









That should be it for stocking for this tank.

5 Blue Gouramis
2 Otocinclus Cats
2 Bristle Nose Plecos
2 Albino Bristle Nose Plecos
9 Cherry Barbs

Is that too much for the tank? I will most likely end up getting a larger tank at the end of summer. My wife already asked me if I was going to after she saw the full sized Blue Gouramis. I always take that as an agreement for upgrading.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I love the oto pics, they're so cute! BN plecos are awesome too. Next fish you need to get is a school of pygmy corys, they're really cute. They swim around like tiny little hummingbirds.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, I've seen the pygmy corys at BA and they're really cute! I actually really like them too.  I actually enjoy watching the BN plecos. They're very diligent with their cleaning and I like how they start on top of the leaf and do a flip to the underside and another flip to land on a lower leaf. The tank is quite busy in the evening with all 4 BN going about their business. The two otos are now getting along and swimming with each other. The gouramis take turns chasing each other around and the barbs coming out to see what's going on.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

*Dwarf Gouramis*

I was wondering about your gouramis, are they dwarf? Are they all males?

The reason why I ask is because of the potential aggression between males...


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

They're Blue Gouramis. I asked them for 2 males and 4 females. One died and the five that's left look all the same to me. Not sure if they're all males or females! Right now they get along quite well. They huddle around together most of the time waiting for food. It's always after they get fed they do their chasing around thing. I should check to see what sex they are.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Not sure if this applies to your blue gouramis but I found this article:

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/show_article.php?article_id=428

I got a pair like in the first photo at the DRAS meeting this past Tuesday 

- t.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I was checking out the Dwarf Gouramis too. The males are very colourful but seems to get quite aggressive. The females are quite plain too.  The pearl gouramis are supposed to be the most peaceful.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I LOVE my honey gourami, they're really cute and funny to watch. I found this YouTube video of 2 honeys "fish slapping": 




So cute! They are also very peaceful.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Ok so I'll remember the BA's vaughan people are retarded 

Gouramis attacking barbs... not even the giants...

Anyways- that 'giant poop' with clear segments is a serious lack of fiber. If you give the fish mroe fiber, that wont happen.

With most species of fish, a one inch poop or so should be the norm, (with fish that size), and it should rocket out and break off within about one or two seconds.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Tabatha said:


> I was wondering about your gouramis, are they dwarf? Are they all males?
> 
> The reason why I ask is because of the potential aggression between males...


Trichogaster trichopterus 'blue'


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Pablo said:


> Anyways- that 'giant poop' with clear segments is a serious lack of fiber. If you give the fish mroe fiber, that wont happen.
> 
> With most species of fish, a one inch poop or so should be the norm, (with fish that size), and it should rocket out and break off within about one or two seconds.


Does this apply, to say, me as well?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

We all could use more fibre.  I've been feeding them OSI flakes and NLS pellets. That ok?


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

gunnerx said:


> We all could use more fibre.  I've been feeding them OSI flakes and NLS pellets. That ok?


My fish get a lot of fibre. I've been feeding them those new diamond shreddies every morning. They're MUCH better than the old boring square ones.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I had to send a nasty nasty letter regarding the shreddies. I found an old square one in the box of diamonds!!


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

gunnerx said:


> I had to send a nasty nasty letter regarding the shreddies. I found an old square one in the box of diamonds!!


omg. This is worse than arsenic or Salmonellosis!! Wonder how much it's going to cost Post to do such a massive recall?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

YEHAW!!! My Red Sea Paintball CO2 kit cleared customs and is on it's way!! I should have it this week and will finally be able to inject some CO2 into the system.  I better clear out those Hornworts before they totally cover the tank!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

For future reference, www.PetsAndPonds.com sells those -- They're located north of Toronto... no duties.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I was looking at Pets and Ponds and they're out of the paintball version. Also, they sell it for $179.99. I got mine from http://www.tsunamiaquatic.com/catalog/item/2029343/3596338.htm and it comes with the Solenoid. They also ship via USPS so at most it will be taxes + $5 for customs. Total I paid with shipping was $175USD. I was reluctant about the site at first but it looks to be legit. They're quite cheap!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Let me know what your final charges are including shipping, handling, taxes, duties and customs.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

gunnerx said:


> I was looking at Pets and Ponds and they're out of the paintball version. Also, they sell it for $179.99. I got mine from http://www.tsunamiaquatic.com/catalog/item/2029343/3596338.htm and it comes with the Solenoid. They also ship via USPS so at most it will be taxes + $5 for customs. Total I paid with shipping was $175USD. I was reluctant about the site at first but it looks to be legit. They're quite cheap!


wow, please do let us know what they end up charging upon arrival...the eheim 2217 is only $139.95USD!!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I will definitely post the final price here. I was thinking of getting the 2217 but the shipping charges killed it. It's a big box and ships from LA. Price was too close to PetsAndPonds or MOPS.ca so I didn't bother.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah! Just got back from the post office and picked up my kit!! Total taxes and duties? ZERO!! They marked the package as a commercial sample. This is probably why I didn't get taxed.  So total cost of the Red Sea Paintball Deluxe Kit: $183.77 CAD 

I'm very happy and will definitely order from Tsunami Aquatic again. Well, have to base it on the shipping costs too. But if there's no taxes then it's definitely worth it from there!


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

that's amazing...i wonder if they do that to all the packages?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I think they do label the packages in that manner. They had the full cost of the item and the shipping cost listed clearly too. Usually when that happens I get dinged for taxes by customs.

Just a quick update. Here's what the tank looks like now. Hornwort seems to have taken over the tank. It's quite impressive to see how much of a difference one lamp can make though. It seems the addition of the second light really accelerated the growth of the plants. I think the CO2 is gonna make a lot more work for me with trimming.










I got my Singapore Moss and Flame moss from JRS today too. I will have to put some on my DW and will be saving some for the new tank.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

So you gonna switch out some of that "Hornwort" for the real thing?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Pablo said:


> So you gonna switch out some of that "Hornwort" for the real thing?


 I actually like my "Hornwort".  Fishes are getting along quite well. The two otos have started hanging around each other and the BN plecos are doing a great job of cleaning up the tank. The cherry barbs are around. They seem to like hiding out.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

well whatever it is... it floats...

Tank looks nice though Im sure the fish like it. Youre doin good


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Pablo said:


> well whatever it is... it floats...
> 
> Tank looks nice though Im sure the fish like it. Youre doin good


Thanks a lot!  My daughter loves the tank. She waits for me to get home and feed the fish and she stands on my box of DVDs and watches them eat.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, I got my Red Sea Paintball kit and picked up a 24oz canister. Now I need to get some CO2 in there.  However, I majorly lucked out. A friend of mine gave me a 20lb canister with a regulator already on it! He was using it for his paintbrush work but hasn't been using it for a while. Now I need to get a solenoid for it and a nice needle valve.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Time for an update of the tank. I have a Red Sea CO2 kit, 24 oz Paintball canister with no CO2. However, I do have a 20lb canister with CO2 but the size of the thread is too big. So I have to find a place to fill up my Paintball canister and I have to go to Home Depot to get an proper sized adapter.

However, here's how the tank looks now.









My tiny bunch of Roseafolia is now 4 large bunches at the back of the tank. The Anubias has gotten quite large and my Bacopas have gotten quite tall. I'm still using Seachem Flourish and Excel and other Seachem ferts.

The $1 Blue Gouramis I bought from Big Al's has gotten much larger. The males are now quite distinct and easy to point out. It turns out I have 2 of them and their colour has really turned quite impressive. These guys have quite a sentimental value to me as they were my very first Aquatic pet. 


















With the Cherry Barbs in the background.









Also a Big Al's special, I picked up 9 puny Cherry Barbs for $1 each. They were so tiny the salesperson told my wife that they were not feeders for the Gouramis!! They were very lightly coloured then, but now, they're definitely Cherry Barbs!










Then there was this very tiny starved Otocinclus I bought at Big Al's for $2.99 . I picked up another one at Wal Mart as they had it there for $1.69. The one from Wal Mart was twice the size and much better fed than the Big Al's one. However, I can't tell which one is which now.


















The BN Plecos I got from jason19 on Pricenetwork. Are they getting enough to eat?

















Anyone know what kind this is? I found it when it was quite small and now it has grown quite a bit.









And my latest addition to this tank. Shrimps from Kat!









I found the hiding spot!









I'm quite fond of this tank and enjoy watching whenever I can. I like how the gouramis would start chasing each other then suddenly the all swim to the surface really fast and get some air then swim back down. I also enjoy trying to find the shrimps.  The other day I put some algae wafers in and the Gouramis were taking bites out of it while the Plecos were on it.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Another milestone for the tank! Yay! The anubias has flowered!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yay! wonderful! 

How do your gourami males get along? I was reading today that there was problems with keeping a two males together. I personally haven't the foggiest with them.

What have you been noticing?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

gunnerx said:


> Another milestone for the tank! Yay! The anubias has flowered!!


Ah yes, the always phallic Anubias flower!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Haha, yeah. Seems to be the easiest one to grow. I will have to find some other flowering plant.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> Yay! wonderful!
> 
> How do your gourami males get along? I was reading today that there was problems with keeping a two males together. I personally haven't the foggiest with them.
> 
> What have you been noticing?


Right now they get along really well. There's zero aggression in this tank. It's rather very peaceful. However, the Gouramis like to chase each other around through the plants occasionally. Usually after getting fed.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thank you for the info


----------

